# Audio of Lancaster Crew on a Bombing Mission



## Tracker (Nov 30, 2014)

Audio clip of a Lancaster crew on a bombing mission when they encounter an enemy fighter.

http://theaviationist.com/2013/06/0...aged-by-german-plane-during-a-attack-mission/


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 1, 2014)

Cool.

Jeff


----------



## rogerwilko (Dec 2, 2014)

Sounds a little fake to me.I doubt many gunners even got to bear on any fighters if it was night time.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2014)

Well there were quite a lot of gunner claims, many confirmed, but yes, I agree. 
From memory, this was a compilation soundtrack,made in the studio, broadcast along with actual R/T chatter, when a BBC broadcaster went on a bombing 'Op' (I think it was actually Richard Dimbleby) and I believe it was also used in 'voice over' form with cine film, in a Pathe News film.
I've got the whole lot somewhere, on an old VHS cassette.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2014)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I thought it was sort of a nonchalant exchange between the crew.


----------

